# MTB, Sunday 6/14/09  afternoon



## powhunter (Jun 10, 2009)

Anyone want to meet up for a ride around 1 or 2.....7am is way too early!!


steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 10, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Anyone want to meet up for a ride around 1 or 2.....7am is way too early!!
> 
> 
> steveo



i'm a maybe.  i won't know until i wake up sunday morning and assess my hangover.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 10, 2009)

i'd like to.  i need to get my rim back and get the ok.  i'll give you a call later in the week.


----------



## Trev (Jun 10, 2009)

I am game for a PM ride on Sunday.

Turns out I have my kids over Sat night, so that would work great for me!


----------



## powhunter (Jun 11, 2009)

any ideas on where we are going.....hopefully grassi wont be too green after the wedding on sat and we can check out waldos

steveo


----------



## sLoPeS (Jun 11, 2009)

if i dont head to killington sunday, im in...

keep u guys posted.


----------



## sLoPeS (Jun 11, 2009)

better yet, lets ride Pine Hill.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 11, 2009)

powhunter said:


> any ideas on where we are going.....hopefully grassi wont be too green after the wedding on sat and we can check out waldos
> 
> steveo



i'd love to do waldo.  i've done a down and back on the waldo trail and it took me 1 hr 15 min.  that was a pretty quick pace.  but we can always add the fire rode and fishermens trail.  twisty flat and hugs the river.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 11, 2009)

slopes ya downhilling kmart???  Me and jonnypoach did it last year....gotta get back up this year...ahhh coops in the summer!!!!  grassi you pick the time=your on point


steveo


----------



## sLoPeS (Jun 11, 2009)

powhunter said:


> slopes ya downhilling kmart???  Me and jonnypoach did it last year....gotta get back up this year...ahhh coops in the summer!!!!



actually heading up there to find a place to move in to!!!  :smile:  if its dry im gonna bring my bike and ride pine hill in the rutvegas.  kmart downhilling doesnt start til the end of the month, but im definitely gonna be hitting that all summer long!  see u in the k-town!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 11, 2009)

how bout 2 pm?  we could be done between 4 and 4:30 depending on us tacking on the fire road and fishermans trail.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 12, 2009)

2 sounds good!


----------



## 2knees (Jun 12, 2009)

how is that trail?  you know where i'm gonna go with this........


----------



## powhunter (Jun 12, 2009)

if there arent any decent hucks..well build some!!

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 12, 2009)

i'll try to give you a decent run down from memory.  i rode the where's waldo trail back to back days last week.  the first day i did a down and back in 1 hr 25 min.  the second day i shaved 10 min off my time.  the entire trail is single track.  it starts out with 3 or so rock wall crossing.  there is a short non techy climb next.  after some winding trail you hit the first techy climb.  not long at all but i have yet to clear it cleanly.  next is a short techy downhill.  more windy terrain and then a shorter techy climb followed by a tech downhill.  after crossing under some power lines there is a nice long stretch or rolling twisty trail.  those climbs i mentioned are even more fun when going downhill on the ride back.  there are a few nicely built up log crossings built up with some rock.  i have not discovered anything to huck off of but i wasn't really looking.

if we want to extend the ride we can take a fire road down to the river.  fast, loose rock in a few sections, no need to peddle.  once at the river we can do a 2 min sketchy hike a bike along the river to get to some fast flowy single track that hugs the river.  nice spots to sit and chill by the river for a meeting or what not.  depending on the size of our crew we could hit case de grassi for a beer or 3.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 12, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i'll try to give you a decent run down from memory.  i rode the where's waldo trail back to back days last week.  the first day i did a down and back in 1 hr 25 min.  the second day i shaved 10 min off my time.  the entire trail is single track.  it starts out with 3 or so rock wall crossing.  there is a short non techy climb next.  after some winding trail you hit the first techy climb.  not long at all but i have yet to clear it cleanly.  next is a short techy downhill.  more windy terrain and then a shorter techy climb followed by a tech downhill.  after crossing under some power lines there is a nice long stretch or rolling twisty trail.  those climbs i mentioned are even more fun when going downhill on the ride back.  there are a few nicely built up log crossings built up with some rock.  i have not discovered anything to huck off of but i wasn't really looking.
> 
> if we want to extend the ride we can take a fire road down to the river.  fast, loose rock in a few sections, no need to peddle.  once at the river we can do a 2 min sketchy hike a bike along the river to get to some fast flowy single track that hugs the river.  nice spots to sit and chill by the river for a meeting or what not.  depending on the size of our crew we could hit case de grassi for a beer or 3.



nice write up!  surprised your memory is that good.  :razz:

i'd be down for a beer afterwards, but you have to let me have a lax catch with you.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 12, 2009)

2knees said:


> nice write up!  surprised your memory is that good.  :razz:
> 
> i'd be down for a beer afterwards, but you have to let me have a lax catch with you.



i will let you use one of my son's mini sticks.  not sure if you can handle my long pole.... 6 ft of fun.  :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Jun 12, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i will let you use one of my son's mini sticks.  not sure if you can handle my long pole.... 6 ft of fun.  :lol:



lol, they call you the Tri-Pod.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 12, 2009)

grassi21 said:


> i will let you use one of my son's mini sticks.  Not sure if you can handle my long pole



wtf?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 12, 2009)

powhunter said:


> wtf?



lax is a wild game.

back in HS some of the seniors started a tradition of hanging a huge steal your face banner at our home games.  ahh the good old days....


----------



## powhunter (Jun 13, 2009)

so whos riding...me ....chris...pat??


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 13, 2009)

i found some stuff online about a drop called "lax-haters demise."  sounds ill.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 13, 2009)

powhunter said:


> so whos riding...me ....chris...pat??



i pm'ed the morning crew and gary.  they are all afraid of the waldo gnar.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 13, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i pm'ed the morning crew and gary.  they are all afraid of the waldo gnar.



:roll:


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 13, 2009)

That ride would interfere with m 2pm nap.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 13, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> That ride would interfere with m 2pm nap.



you could do that ride while you were napping :grin:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 13, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> :roll:





o3jeff said:


> That ride would interfere with m 2pm nap.





MR. evil said:


> you could do that ride while you were napping :grin:



:roll:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 14, 2009)

wow.  what a night.  you guys might see me hurl today.  

you guys still in?  hopefully the rain holds off.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks like the AM crew got all the rain..yea im still in for 2

steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 14, 2009)

Does Waldo dry out pretty quick from the downpours last night and this morning? I might be in, where is the lot?

Also will we be sessioning the Friendly parking lot?


----------



## powhunter (Jun 14, 2009)

These are the directions I have:

1. Turn left to merge onto I-84 W toward Waterbury 21.9 mi
2. Take exit 14 toward S Britain 0.3 mi
3. Turn right at CT-172/Lakeside Rd
Continue to follow CT-172 1.2 mi
4. Turn left at E Flat Hill Rd 2.3 mi
5. Turn left at Purchase Brook Rd 1.0 mi
6. Turn right
Destination will be on the right


----------



## Trev (Jun 14, 2009)

40 minute ride.. BLAH !

Might still come out for the 2pm ride.. @ work now.. trying to get out by noon here..  

I'll keep checking the post here to ensure the ride is on, I don't have windows to the outside world here at work soo.. I dunno what it is or isn't doing outside...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 14, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Does Waldo dry out pretty quick from the downpours last night and this morning? I might be in, where is the lot?
> 
> Also will we be sessioning the Friendly parking lot?



not sure about the drainage.  i'm willing to give it a try.  if its too wet we can always bomb the fire road and ride the fishermans trail.  if its bad i might walk the trail and clear the downed branches.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 14, 2009)

Trev said:


> 40 minute ride.. BLAH !
> 
> Might still come out for the 2pm ride.. @ work now.. trying to get out by noon here..
> 
> I'll keep checking the post here to ensure the ride is on, I don't have windows to the outside world here at work soo.. I dunno what it is or isn't doing outside...



Me and powhunter are going up out of Southington, your not too much further. Way I see it is I either ride here or cruise the local roads since Nass is probably a swamp today.


----------



## Trev (Jun 14, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Me and powhunter are going up out of Southington, your not too much further. Way I see it is I either ride here or cruise the local roads since Nass is probably a swamp today.



Agreed, I don't do much road biking and Nass is literally the only place I have biked.

So, I am looking forward to visiting a new spot..


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 14, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Does Waldo dry out pretty quick from the downpours last night and this morning? I might be in, where is the lot?
> 
> Also will we be sessioning the Friendly parking lot?



ohh yeah.  we can def. sess friendlys. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jun 14, 2009)

So what's the deal here? 2 pm start, aiming to be done at 4:30?


----------



## Trev (Jun 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> So what's the deal here? 2 pm start, aiming to be done at 4:30?



2pm start...   yea.. you got it right there bub..


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> So what's the deal here? 2 pm start, aiming to be done at 4:30?



the main trail alone will take us 1.5 hrs at a moderate pace.  we can mess around on the fire road and fishermans trails and tack on anothe 30 min if you want.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> So what's the deal here? 2 pm start, aiming to be done at 4:30?



What happened??  You early rising sallys couldnt handle a few sprinkles this morning??


----------



## Trev (Jun 14, 2009)

Leaving work now.. so count me in for 2pm.


Day one on clipless pedals, this should be fun to watch.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 14, 2009)

powhunter said:


> What happened??  You early rising sallys couldnt handle a few sprinkles this morning??



If we started at 3 or 4am we probably could of finished a good loop before the rains started falling this morning.


----------



## Greg (Jun 14, 2009)

Torn between Waldo and a few local exploratories I wanted to check out.


----------

